# Doe kids available for 4H kids in TN



## Jasonmartin54 (Apr 6, 2013)

We will have couple of traditional Boer doe kids available for 4H kids available in East TN. One goes back to Quo & the other is of Ripper lineage. Will take $150 ea. Located in Morristown, TN


----------



## goatfreak101 (Apr 28, 2013)

Darn! I'm in GA!!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pictures?


----------



## Jasonmartin54 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Pigs*

Will get some Saturday


----------



## Jasonmartin54 (Apr 6, 2013)

Pics of remaining doe


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's very pretty, I hope she finds a great new home soon  Have you tried advertising her on craigslist?


----------

